# That's cool, keep talking...



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe he should pick up the phone and call the US embassy...

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...-head-pakistan-militant-openly-taunts-us?lite

*With $10 million bounty on his head, Pakistan militant openly taunts US*


----------



## goon175 (Apr 5, 2012)

I get the feeling that we will have the last laugh.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 5, 2012)

If I was running from guys in dark helicopters, I think I wouldn't use a cell phone.


----------



## JBS (Apr 5, 2012)

All this talk of bounties on heads- at first I thought the Black Panthers had upped their offer for Zimmerman.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2012)

He'll get capped the second we stop giving the Paki Military money.


----------



## Unstoppable (Apr 6, 2012)

When will they learn, openly taunting the US government has never ended well in the history of ever.


----------



## Brill (Apr 6, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> If I was running from guys in dark helicopters, I think I wouldn't use a cell phone.


 
Trying to put me out of a job?


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 6, 2012)

Unstoppable said:


> When will they learn, openly taunting the US government has never ended well in the history of ever.


 
Except that time the British almost burned down Washington, right ;)


----------



## NeverSayDie (Apr 13, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Except that time the British *almost* burned down Washington, right ;)


----------



## QC (Apr 13, 2012)

That ass wipe has had his nine lives.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 13, 2012)

The most famous episode was a series of British raids on the shores of Chesapeake Bay, including an attack on Washington that resulted in the British burning of the White House, the Capitol, the Navy Yard, and other public buildings, in the "Burning of Washington"


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 13, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Except that time the British almost burned down Washington, right ;)


That turned out good for them in the long run.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah but it's still 1-0 for incursions on foreign land.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 15, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah but it's still 1-0 for incursions on foreign land.


 
Doh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unbelievable.

Let's keep this back on the thread subject.


----------



## Unstoppable (Apr 16, 2012)

Hopefully whatever op that goes down on this guy, assuming he doesn't get killed by somebody else, wont be blown up on the news .


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 16, 2012)

RB said:


> Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't quote it then.


----------

